# GST International wet look concrete sealer as topcoat



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I paint blank plastic crankbaits. I have tried epoxy and Solarez for my topcoat and my reactions for epoxy were "meh" at best and somewhat optimistic for the Solarez. 
This is what I want from a topcoat:
1) EASE OF USE
2) A nice glossy finish without being so thick it makes the bait look like it was dipped in glass
3) Durability and toughness
4) EASE OF USE
Hey Dave, you said "EASE OF USE" twice! 
I LIKE ease of use!

As far as wooden baits etc... I have no clue how it would work but I think most would stick to expoy etc...again, I paint plastic blanks. I will test a lipless crank at a quary I call my Laboratory (as in lah BOR a tor ee in a funny accent) last time I went I brutalized a lipless against all the rocks. 

I got it at Menard's for about $29 for the gallon. It is 20% acrylic solids which is a bit lower than the one rep recommended but instead of a double dip I am going to try a triple.
I hope this helps! I don't like having "trade secrets" etc when it comes to this stuff..... 

[ame="http://youtu.be/-T8xIFCbz8g"]Here is the video of my pummeling a bait[/ame]


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you putting this over createx?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

CarpetBagger said:


> Are you putting this over createx?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Over craft acrylic. I have 2 immersed in water right now. The one frog and then a crankbait. Will let you know how they fair...


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool I'm interested


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

After 50 hours of soaking (lol I forgot about them) there was a bit of softening but after I let them sit overnight they toughened back up. I really like this stuff.


----------



## fish_nm (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds really promising. Wish we had a Menards here tho.

bill


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Photog thanks for sharing.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I will post a pic or two tonight. Right now the verdict for me is that I am using it. It leaves a great looking finish and as long as you are soaking it for 50 hours at a time or dragging it across gravel it hold up very well. Now remember, I paint plastic blanks so I can't attest for wooden lure and or toothy critters munching on them.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

oh, one thing....
I dip in the GST and it has the consistency of skim milk. It coats quickly and evenly but as with all top coats likes to form a little blob on the rear hook hanger. So I made a little wire hook and hung it on the rear hanger and it directed most of the excess down the wire and away from the bait. Would probably work on other top coats as well....


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you are on to something here.I am going to give it a try.I will still use the epoxy on the wood bait's but on the plastic no more turning wheel haha love it. Just dip and hang.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

The learning curve progresses.... The guys and I at TU have been testing it. It will be dry to the touch in an hour but it looks like a full week for a real good cure. I'm ok with that because I love and I mean LOVE the look and ease of dip and forget. 
Next experiment is to see how it cures when in a food dehydrator.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

This thread is useless without pictures! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried the Super Seal 30 which is supposed to be the "kind"....does not have a rock hard finish...when it is cured, you can still put a fingernail mark in it unlike all the rest of the epoxies I have tried. Cannot get a deep, mirror finish like you can from etex or ex74 or others....maybe ok or personal bass or walleye baits, but for musky not so good.....This is just my opinion and I am always looking for a better mouse trap but in my opinion and for toothy fish this isn't what you want. 

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm always interested in the new things that have come along that are being tested for clear coats. So far it seems that the old standards are hard to beat. 

From what I've seen, EX74 is the best all around. If I were to build bass or walleye baits, I think just one coat of the stuff would be sufficient to protect a bait at least as well as the commercially sold baits on the market today.

Like rjbass, I use it on my musky lures with multiple coats and have yet to have it fail.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MEISTERICS said:


> This thread is useless without pictures!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Quiet, you! I gave you a video! lol


----------

